# Diversity Lottery



## thyrag (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello I know this has been answered before sorry but when do applications start for the next diversity lottery? I have looked up the page but can't see a specific date.

Thanks for your help

Cheers

Thyra


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thyrag said:


> Hello I know this has been answered before sorry but when do applications start for the next diversity lottery? I have looked up the page but can't see a specific date.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> ...


In a month. Resist the temptation to do an OCD number and just check the page every week.

Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------



## thyrag (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi FB, 
I promise I will resist to keep my OCD off this thead...lol

Thanks for your response...

thyra


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know which countries can apply? Last year I heard bangladesh may get taken off...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Does anyone know which countries can apply? Last year I heard bangladesh may get taken off...


It'll be on the instructions when they publish it in a few weeks.

More than 50k specific-category immigrants in the past 5 years, and that birthplace is chopped off the list.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Heard that may be the case. Will check in a few weeks... fingers crossed...

thanks


----------

